# Nissan B13 carburator Jet sizes



## Guest (Aug 23, 2002)

any body knows Nissan B13 Carburator Main jet sizes. Mr car engine Capacity is 1500 cc. Please let me know the Jet Main Jet sizes or where to find out the Technical detail of Carburators


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2002)

i didnt know B13's came with carbs. but i read your description and it says that you are from sri lanka


----------



## peter96 (May 4, 2002)

Since you know the chassis code (B13),
do you know the engine code?

The two engines in the US B13s were the 1998cc - SR20DE and the 1600cc - GA16DE.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2002)

I have a 1400cc carburator.


----------



## Andro (Nov 13, 2002)

mee too!!! 1400 B13!


----------

